# Osprey Fishing Slide Show



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.miguellasa.com/photos/sspopup.mg?AlbumID=1001578


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! That was amazing!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

awsome photos very nice are they your photos? and if so how did you take such nice photos?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

You're welcome. They're not mine. I just found the link on bajanomads.com


----------

